# Half Phone/Half Tablet



## HossHuge (Nov 8, 2018)

This looks awesome.

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46130071


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 8, 2018)

Because it folds ?

I haven't seen an innovation in smartphones that benefitted my from a productivity standpoint since the Treo 650.   If ya not into cat videos, gameboy as phone, or "look at me, I have something new" ... not anything to get excited about.


----------



## MatGrow (Nov 26, 2018)

good idea for new tesla mobiles


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 26, 2018)

I saw the project sale price ... $2k


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 26, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> This looks awesome.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46130071



If they execute on this, I'm in even if it's at $2k


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 9, 2018)

This does look cool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Phonablet


----------

